

Ajaxian interviews Appjet founder Aaron Iba - kkim
http://ajaxian.com/archives/appjet-develop-preview-deploy-all-on-the-web

======
aaroniba
"Aaron Iba has released" should read, "David Greenspan, JD Zamfirescu, and
Aaron Iba have released..." I just happened to be awake when ajaxian emailed.

